
Facebook users would have to pay to opt out of their data being used for ads - vijaybritto
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/04/06/facebook-sheryl-sandberg-users-would-have-to-pay-to-opt-out-targeted-ads.html
======
baldeagle
I wonder if it will be a bidding system. Like if you pay $15/mo then that is
used to win the ad bidding process and keep your data safe from ad bids less
than $1. However, if someone is bidding $5 per ad spot, then it over comes
your ad buffer and you see it. In a way, everyone loses and facebook makes way
more money by weponizing their concerned users who have enough cash to pay for
puedo privacy.

~~~
corobo
Honestly turning it into an auction sounds so close to a Black Mirror episode
I can almost already picture the cast

I'd be alright with a few quid here and there to remove all ads from the site
and remove my data from the advertisers' hands (Max limit:
${netflix_price}/mo) but an auction would definitely have me glancing
elsewhere

------
klez
Well, this shouldn't be controversial. Of course if you cut the main revenue
stream for facebook by opting out of data collection they would have you to
pay for the service in a different way. They're not in it for the good
feelings.

The real questions are:

1\. Would it be a good idea from a purely privacy perspective (if I'm
guaranteed it works, I'd say yes)

2\. Will people pay with money?

~~~
slivym
Even if they're not collecting your personal data, they can still present you
with adverts. Your local TV company of Newspaper don't have information about
you - they still sell advertising.

Facebook's model is still viable with no data collection at all. They platform
would still make money, it just wouldn't have a market cap of $400Bn, it'd be
in the region of $x0Bn like a huge newspaper.

------
TheLoneAdmin
How could anyone trust Facebook? Even if I paid money, I'm sure they would
continue to share my data. And if they were ever discovered, they'd blame it
on another 'bug'.

------
gnode
In the context of Facebook's tracking of non-users and logged out users being
found illegal in Belgium, and potentially elsewhere in Europe, couldn't this
legally be considered an extortion racket?

------
fwn
Facebook is naturally very good at optimizing their platform to extract more
and more money per user.

I wonder whether the price of such monetization opt out would account for
their increasing revenue per user by rising accordingly.

... on the other hand: it's price probably won't fall in the case of a drop in
ad revenue either.

------
bittysdad
They would still be collecting it for when you decide to stop paying for your
subscription...

------
sharemywin
If they do it as some kind of data storage angle it seems like a pretty start
forward product.

------
zcytrewq
Deleting your account not simply enought. EU forces data privacy to all
companies, but somehow forgot Facebook, Google and Twitters.

Quite .. Odd ?

